# Scope or dot



## stabow (May 18, 2016)

Working on my newly acquired Ruger Blackhawk 44 mag with 10.5" barrel trying to decide wether to put a scope or red dot. Will be using it for hunting. Any recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## Lilly001 (May 18, 2016)

I like a scope for hand guns I plan to shoot over 50 yards and red dots for hand guns up to that range.
Red dots usually cover too much of the target for accuracy beyond 50 yards but they are easier to hold on target because of the eye relief factor.
The 44 is usable past the 50 yard limit so I would base it on the intended use.


----------



## stabow (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the input I've never used either and don't know anyone that has them. Again thanks.


----------



## Rich M (May 19, 2016)

You can get dots with 1 or 2 MOA (covers 1 or 2 inches at 100 yards) all the way up to 60 MOA I think.  We shoot 2 and 5 MOA dots with decent results.  My mom has a 5 on her revolver and I have a 2 on a rifle and it shoots just fine.

See what you like the best - low light might favor the red dot if you don't get a pricey scope.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 19, 2016)

Sta

I have an Ultradot brand red dot sight on a 14" Contender 7x30, deer hunted with it off and on for many years.  Have taken some good bucks with it at 50 - 100+ yards.  In the typical deer hunting woods during early morning and late afternoon light conditions, the tiny red dot is very easy to see.  During mid day bright light conditions in open areas such as fields and pastures, the red dot is not as easy to see and use.  The Ultradot red dot is either 3 moa or 4 moa and the brightness of the red dot is adjustable from very dim to very bright for varying light conditions.

Also, as was mentioned, at longer distances the red dot does cover up some of the target so you have to compensate by essentially knowing where the bullet hits at that distance and put the center of red dot accordingly.

The handgun scopes have a very small/tiny field of view that makes them somewhat difficult to use in short range low light conditions, especially wooded areas, under tree canopy with shadows, etc..  If shooting/hunting in more open and brightly lit areas, the scope is better.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## stabow (May 19, 2016)

I'm assuming the base and ring would be the same with either scope or red dot ?


----------



## Davexx1 (May 19, 2016)

With the Ultradot sights, the rings are included as is a lifetime warranty.  You only need a Weaver base for your gun.  Check them out at UltradotUSA.com.  I have a matte black ultradot 30.  Mine is probably 8+ years old and I have never had to change the battery.


----------



## Lilly001 (May 19, 2016)

stabow said:


> I'm assuming the base and ring would be the same with either scope or red dot ?



Depends.
Most RDs use a weaver/picatinni(sp) rail. But some do mount in rings like an optic scope. 
My new G40 Glock uses a milled out slot with a proprietary mounting plate.
It just depends on the sight/gun combination so don't buy a mount until you decide on a sight.


----------



## stabow (May 19, 2016)

The more I research the more I'm leaning towards the 30 mm red dot. Most of my shooting is in thick cover 50 yards or less.


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 19, 2016)

what about red dot reflex like fastfires or venom




stabow said:


> The more I research the more I'm leaning towards the 30 mm red dot. Most of my shooting is in thick cover 50 yards or less.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 20, 2016)

I have a Super Redhawk .44 stainless with a 9 1/2" barrel. 

It has a Millet SP1 red dot scope on it. It's 3 MOA. 

It's perfect for what I do (and the bonus is that the Millet is very cost friendly). 

I like the Millet so much that, when setting up a 20 gauge Remington 870 for turkeys I bought another Millet SP1 for it (and it worked very, very well for me this turkey season). 

Cost of the SP1 for the shotgun - $56 on Amazon.


----------



## frankwright (May 20, 2016)

Lilly001 said:


> I like a scope for hand guns I plan to shoot over 50 yards and red dots for hand guns up to that range.
> Red dots usually cover too much of the target for accuracy beyond 50 yards but they are easier to hold on target because of the eye relief factor.
> The 44 is usable past the 50 yard limit so I would base it on the intended use.


I pretty much do the same thing. On a revolver or a glock 10mm I like a Red Dot and I usually sight them in at 50 yards. For my Contender I like a scope and sight in at 100. It usually depends on where and what I am hunting.
I did drop a doe at 107 yards measured with a .41 Mag redhawk with an Ultradot but that was a little unusual.


----------



## 660griz (May 23, 2016)

Lilly001 said:


> I like a scope for hand guns I plan to shoot over 50 yards and red dots for hand guns up to that range.



This. ^^^
For hunting, at least in the red dots I have had, they do not have the light draw of a good scope. I have had to pass up shots at dusk and dawn because I could not pick up the deer in the red dot(no amplification).


----------



## stabow (Jun 3, 2016)

I ordered the Leupold base and the 30mm rings today going with the red dot after I get the base installed by the gunsmith......


----------



## JiminSC (Dec 24, 2016)

Just posted this in another thread. I have been using the Burris FF2 on my 5" 629 classic for years and it has held up well. I agree that it is for 50 yards or less and doesn't gather light to help your sight picture like a scope but the Burris does have an adjustable dot intensity setting that works quite well.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 25, 2016)

*Good choice*

Good choice on the red dot.

The lighter weight of the optic, compared yoga regular scope, means less stress on the mounting system.
More reliability and security for holding zero.

As for the minute-of-angle coverage of the dot itself,  remember that US military rifles like the M1 Garand, M-14, and M-16 have a front sight that is wide enough to cover the equivalent of 8 or 10 minutes of angle on the targets.

 Yet nobody says those weapons are only good at 50 or 75 yards !

 If you wanted to, you could adjust your gun so that your bullets hit at the top edge of the red dot rather than in the exact middle of it.  Then you would have the equivalent of what is known as a 6 o'clock hold on iron sights.


----------



## stabow (Dec 26, 2016)

No one mention that the red dot wouldn't work with the Leupold base and rings and I already had the gun drilled and tape for that so I ended up putting a scope on it. Will have to find something to put the red dot on ......


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 26, 2016)

stabow said:


> No one mention that the red dot wouldn't work with the Leupold base and rings and I already had the gun drilled and tape for that so I ended up putting a scope on it. Will have to find something to put the red dot on ......



Some red dots will mount in regular scope rings. Check post #8 I think I covered that.
Sorry for any mix up but your questions were a little generic.


----------



## stabow (Dec 27, 2016)

Lilly001 no problem just gives an excuse to buy another gun.....


----------



## mdgreco191 (Dec 27, 2016)

stabow said:


> No one mention that the red dot wouldn't work with the Leupold base and rings and I already had the gun drilled and tape for that so I ended up putting a scope on it. Will have to find something to put the red dot on ......



 FWIW I love my nikon force scope. Works just fine for hunting and is also fun to use at the range.


----------

